# BNSF Covered Hoppers



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to repaint a copule of my older Aristocraft 2 bay covered hoppers as BNSF hoppers. Either the BNSF Heritage I logo or the newer SWOOSH logo. The problem is I can't find any photos of these cars in BNSF. I know that the ASTF & BN had hunderds of these cars and I can't believe that the BNSF scraped or sold off all of them. I have searched all of the web sites I can find that would have pictures of these cars. I have found hundreds of pictures of the longer covered hoppers but I am looking for pictures of the short 2 bay hopper cars. The box(ey) type not he smooth sided ACF kind. (USA Trains is coming out with those soon). So if anyone out there have pictures of this type of car they wound like to share or know of a web site with pictures of these cars would you please email me at [email protected]. Please put BNSF ROLLING STOCK in the email title so I don't delete you as spam. Thanks.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you referring to the Aristo covered hopper that looks like the photo below? 












To me the Aristo model resembles a PS2 hopper, which dates to the late 1950s. Thus this is a rather old style of car, especially with the covered journal trucks. You'd have to change them out to exposed roller bearing trucks for BNSF. 




The best online source of BNSF freight cars that I know of can be found here:

BNSF Rolling Stock Roster 


And here is the direct link to photos of their covered hoppers, there are 63 pages









BNSF Covered Hoppers 

I thought for sure that this type of car would have been off the BNSF roster, but wouldn't you know it I found a few that might work. Not the exact same model as the Aristo hopper, but should work. 


The first are listed as AAR Type C111 Road numbers 405100 - 405335.












The second is listed as AAR Type C112 Road numbers 405004 - 405752. While a little longer, some have the new swoosh logo:


----------

